# Anyone have first hand experience with this engine?



## JRE123 (Aug 9, 2013)

I picked up this tractor engine as it looked like it would go good on a 1900's MB build.  Have had no luck getting first hand info on the tractor forums.  I do not want to try starting it until I know more about this engine.  Gravely model D 1920's thru 1938.


----------



## JRE123 (Oct 15, 2013)

*gravely D*

Bump bump bump


----------



## militarymonark (Oct 16, 2013)

thats so cool, looks like it would be pretty easy to mount. I can imagine its pretty close to how the whizzer eng works.


----------



## thehugheseum (Oct 16, 2013)

thats a neat motor............these are incredibly basic and not hugely technical designs.....the cam placement reminds me of the bradley motor (bradley motorcycles) its just a flathead single,pull it all apart or let someone who knows motors do it,reassemble after cleaned and relubed..........the crank bearing surfaces are likely good,the rod bearing may need refreshing,but its such a late motor it does have a oil pump

    dont try and run it without a teardown/reassembly,theres just a bunch of problems you can avoid from a disassembly/reassembly


----------

